# Mariusz Pudzianowski, 5-times Worldâ€™s Strongest Man, MMA Debut in Dec



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

According to mmarocks.pl, Mariusz Pudzianowski, 5-times Worldâ€™s Strongest Man, signed a contract with Polish premier MMA organization KSW to make his MMA debut in December.

Pudzianowski is a 32-year-old from Biala Rawska with a background in martial arts. He has been training Karate Kyokushin since age 11, and also has some boxing experience. He has already started training in Warsaw under Polish MMA pioneer Miroslaw Okninski.

Pudzianowskiâ€™s debut fight will probably be televised on Polsat, one of Polandâ€™s major networks. His opponent has not yet been named, however KSW recently signed Polish heavyweight boxer Marcin Najman who has publicly challenged the strong man.

KSW (Martial Arts Confrontation) is one of the biggest MMA organizations in Europe. They run two or three shows a year and they have a TV deal with Polsat and Polsat Sport. So far, MMA fighter Mamed Khalidov has been their brightest star.

Pudzianowskiâ€™s debut should garner huge media attention in Poland. Mariusz is not only a great athlete, but also a celebrity. He nearly won â€œDancing with the Starsâ€ and has appeared in multiple Polish movies and TV shows.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that should be interesting...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Im certainly keen to see this!

He is a true hero in Poland, they all love him.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Now that should be interesting...


Indeed.

Imagine a guy that big and strong but also able to fight, could be a major force in the HW ranks, he would probably be one of the only men in MMA stronger than cock chestner.... Oop sorry I meant Brock Lesnar.










FORCE! War Pudzianowski


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I really hope he has made the effort to train properly, I doubt he'd take it lightly, he just doesn't come across as that kind of guy.

I remember when he first won the worlds he did a little martial arts demo, it was really surprising to see a guy that size move as well as he did, also he trained as a boxer for 7 years before taking up strongman events. I'm actually quite excited at the prospect of him coming into MMA.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

djkt said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Imagine a guy that big and strong but also able to fight, could be a major force in the HW ranks, he would probably be one of the only men in MMA stronger than cock chestner.... Oop sorry I meant Brock Lesnar.
> 
> FORCE! War Pudzianowski


 - lol! oh dear!

If Mariusz shows potential the Polish people are going to go nuts for MMA. I actually want this guy to well. Good luck to him!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

so I take it the Polish are not drug testing???.

I can't see him doing this and if he does surely he is gonna be the words heaviest punch/kick/choke bag/doll?.

He is way to big to do stand up - check out Cock compared to him, he's big and muscular but not bodybuilder type build - his arms will not let him punch properly, unless he goes on a major de-muscle program I can see his biceps screwing his punches, his legs way too big to throw kicks, big enough to not see coming and I doubt he has ground experience...although would love to see it and if he pounded Cock (err that sounds wrong I can assure you I mean Brock) that would be too good, I agree about his unreal drive as well.:happy:


----------



## Matthew Hier (May 17, 2009)

Si-K said:


> so I take it the Polish are not drug testing???.
> 
> I can't see him doing this and if he does surely he is gonna be the words heaviest punch/kick/choke bag/doll?.
> 
> He is way to big to do stand up - check out Cock compared to him, he's big and muscular but not bodybuilder type build - his arms will not let him punch properly, unless he goes on a major de-muscle program I can see his biceps screwing his punches, his legs way too big to throw kicks, big enough to not see coming and I doubt he has ground experience...although would love to see it and if he pounded Cock (err that sounds wrong I can assure you I mean Brock) that would be too good, I agree about his unreal drive as well.:happy:


He could make a few bucks kicking the shit out of Blob Sapp :laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I think he could surprise a lot of people, he's a big guy but if you watch his training he does still train for speed and flexibility, shame I can't find that vid on youtube, it was pretty impressive to see a guy that big move that way.

Have a look at guys like Silvio Simac, you'd think he wasn't going to be quick if you look at the size and bodybuilder physique but he's scary fast (but a top bloke)


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> I think he could surprise a lot of people, he's a big guy but if you watch his training he does still train for speed and flexibility, shame I can't find that vid on youtube, it was pretty impressive to see a guy that big move that way.
> 
> Have a look at guys like Silvio Simac, you'd think he wasn't going to be quick if you look at the size and bodybuilder physique but he's scary fast (but a top bloke)


agreed, Silvio is a beast and has managed to keep total martial ability. Quite impressive really for his size like you say.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

That Pic of him that DJKT uploaded ....... oh my God .... what a monster


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

can he go 3 x 5 or 5 x 5 tho - big difference in ytraining to get to fighting fit - have you see him with the oxygen mask?...granted it maybe after running of with a car, but his muscles are not build for strength endurance - so to do that he is gonna have to train specific..so guess he has gotta loose some bulk. LMFAO re Sapp:yes:.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I herd hes had abit of an image change for his mma career


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldnt want to face a round against him

he has previous martial arts

hes going to have to get a new diet and new training regime and stay clear of any enhancing drugs .. because he will need to get stamina, and its not possible with that muscle


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

my point exactly - be interesting to see at what point an arm bar would have him tapping


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

That is one big mother ****er.


----------



## bigdavestar (Aug 21, 2009)

That guy looks like an animal, would love to see how he gets on.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

So here it is!!!!!!

MMA Fight Videos - Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Marcin Najman -KSW 12

:tuf


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

is he wearing Razorstorm gloves!? lol.

He seems a bit rigid, but I can see him just jumping on people like lesnar


----------



## cobramma (Sep 14, 2007)

Pud will get tagged hes hand were down get a gud mma fighter agiast him but best of look for him


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

not the most technical fight was it lol... but jesus christ did he look powerfull or what! i want to see brock vs pudzianowski.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

He's definitely got some power in those leg kicks, the other bloke looked a bit surprised at them. Give him a bit of time and a decent training camp and he could be a bit of a force in the sport. Lesnar / Marius would be a good fight.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice one Dan:thumb.

:laugh:..what an awful fight......last orders at the bar please!!!!.

As predicted on some other sights they really did give him a donkey to kick.

No technique, no defense, no idea - his kicks are what a young kid (see 10 and under) would throw - hardly what i would call any type of martial art I have seen..I guess he is gonna get a few more donkey's get the profile and hype up - then watch him get smashed against a real fighter - Brock would be in and out with both a punches or a take down and hammer him - and I don't even like Brock (I know Brock is on hold but I would prefer Maz to beat him but seriously could never see him beating a half decent fighter and now his age is against him, so is time).


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

He needs to spend some hard earned cash on a proper technical trainer then give him a year. See if they can make a warrior out of him


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

heres the vid, looked like an enraged bull kicking widly, clumsy yet effective.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive love to see him after 12 months solid training at a good camp


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think if he could have a Mark Coleman type gameplan - he could go somewhere.

But stand up I can't see and unless he really does end up in a top camp and learn well then a year will not do the job with the jits - was it Helio Gracie who used to say take a strong person and to get them to learn Jits you would have to virtually kill them - so they had no strength then instead of using their strength they had to learn proper technique to progress and it was no good training really smart people as they thought too much about each technique instead of just learning the techniques...so they where never good to train - so it appears it's more than just time spent etc, to do the job on a top class fighter.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> I think if he could have a Mark Coleman type gameplan - he could go somewhere.


Agreed on this one.

There have been a few vids of his training floating around and his technique relfected from his training in that fight............


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

not a bad debut, he should go join the red devil fight team if he is serious .. I cant imagine how badly ****ed up his internal system is through years of abuse


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Was a funny fight, enjoyed the commentators.

I think By the time brock comes back from injury (if he does) this guy has the time to really up his game if he wants to be serious contention in orgs such as UFC, brocks wrestling base is so advanced though and with that technique alone i dont care how strong this polish guy is, he can be manhandled.

Damn i sound american there, but its true though... the guy in his training vids and stuff looks shit and can be caught no problem - give Carwin a sniff at his chin and its game over.

Polish guys are tough ****ers though, maybe he could hook up with the Nicolas swastika or whatever his name is from Canada whos polish.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Krzysztof Soszynski by any chance?? LOL

Lets face it, there's bugger all technique but a hell of a lot of power there, he's a massive draw if a big org did want to take him on once he's trained, there's a massive Polish community in the US and the Eastern Europe market would be a great one to break for someone.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> Krzysztof Soszynski by any chance?? LOL


Yea thats the fella, his brother fights aswell right? was in ultimate fighter awhile back from remembrance.

Soszynski sounds like swastika :laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, He looks a bit skinead and that too... Still, quite like him as a fighter, some good standup but he does LOVE the kimura!


----------

